# Say Hello to The Orca



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Pops just picked up this beauty in SC and drove it down to pcola last weekend...24ft sea hunt yamaha 4stroke 250, radar, sonar, gps, radio, cd player, tbag, 120 gal tank, huge live well, tuna door, cushioned rails, and a rowdy crew!!!! sea yall on the water!!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

that is amazing!!! congrads!

TRP


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Pretty boat. Congrats


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

PorknBeans, it looks as though you have stepped up in the world. Have fun!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Sea hunt*

You made a wise choice you will be very pleased with quality of construction versus the bottom line price you will find it to be very easy on gas also I have owned two and currently have a 26 and would not even condsider any other boat in the mid tier price range


----------



## AQUAMAN (Dec 4, 2008)

Mr Strom will be very happy if you keep all your honey holes in his GPS Very nice boat!!!!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Sweet boat, congrats


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

You will love the boat. I have a 26 and have been more than happy with it. Sweet boat


----------



## Nowski (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice boat. Much better location than South Carolina anyway!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

AQUAMAN said:


> Mr Strom will be very happy if you keep all your honey holes in his GPS Very nice boat!!!!


haha yes! if i were him i couldn't wait for snapper season with all the bay spots we put in there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it ready to dive??? 1-2's Tuesday!!

Sweet boat...congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Damn right, I LOVE my sea hunt


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Your gonna love that boat. I have a 26' and absolutely love everything about it. Best boat for the money! We have owned ours for a year and still haven't seen another boat that we would want more than ours. enjoy!


----------

